# Who is allowed to do a 99211??



## kerrlau (Apr 23, 2012)

I am wondering who is allowed to do a 99211?  Medical Assistants?
If so, what are the restrictions on this code?  Only bandage changes?  Injections?
If someone can help me with this..... thanks in advance!!
Laurie


----------



## aaron.lucas (Apr 23, 2012)

technically the only restriction is procedures/services that do not require the presence of a physician, so yeah bandage changes, injections, and other things of that nature would be appropriate.  as far as who can bill, PAs can, as well as NPs/LNPs.  other than that cant think of anything else.  hope I could help!


----------



## kerrlau (Apr 23, 2012)

Are medical assistants allowed to do a 99211??


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2012)

Any qualified ancillary person under the employment and direct supervision of the physician may provide services that qualify as a 99211.  Basically if the service has been ordered by the physician in a previous encounter and is physically in the office at the time of service, and there is no CPT or HCPC II code that can be used to describe the service provided then you can use the 99211.  You cannot use this code for injections or blood collections.  And yes an MA would qualify.


----------



## kerrlau (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for your help!!


----------

